# Alum Ice



## E_McC24

Has anybody been out on alum, if so what are the ice conditions and where are some good access points?


----------



## jake222

Someone was there today around 4:00 pm just before boat ramp 1 (the closest to the dam) 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ski

I saw a couple of guys out today. Drive around and you'll see them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foton

no one died, go for it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Im guessing galena cove has been slow or sketchy ice. Yesterday i seen no one. Today i seen 2 shantys around 930 am? Last year it was peppered with holes and people.


----------



## Emma on point

8 inches of ice today I was the guy just off the ramp ..... Cheshire was out of wax worms so i used power bait Grubbs ... Had several looks in the flasher but no takers I walked all over the cove and found no less than 6 + inches


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jake222

How is the fishing before boat launch one in that cove off Africa road what do people catch there I always see like three people or more 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mylife614

Was out at galena last eve, mainly dialing in the Lowrance with new ice ducer: once dialed In I had a few lookers ...had 6" by the rd. I'll likely be out tomorrow am maybe eve 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jake222

I want to go but don't have a auger so I make a hole with a hammer works pretty good takes about mins do people mostly jig them or use worms 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mylife614

Minnie on the bottom to 24" off under a float is your best bet. Use a dept finder (can easily make one), hit bottom pull ft of line up and place peg float. Hand pull line up place two small sinkers, remove depth finder an let Minnie down to bottom your depth is already set.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jake222

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Govbarney

Got my first fish of 15 in G. Cove ice fishing today. All and all though it was a slow day , only a few gills


----------



## Mylife614

Govbarney I drove by after a meeting see if anyone was out. Looks like a decent few.. How was the ice? I fished it sunday am an had good bit of water on top. I wish it was dropping bow freezing more than a few hrs tonight 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney

7-8 inches everywhere I went, slick enough for the Jackets to play hockey on though. I fished from noon- 7p , there where a bunch of others out there.


----------



## Emma on point

Govbarny are you the guy fishing off the old tree most of the day?


----------



## Mylife614

Thanks for update. Might get out tomorrow or Wed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney

Emma on point said:


> Govbarny are you the guy fishing off the old tree most of the day?



Yea that was me


----------



## moke11

We have been catching some nice crappies on white cricket looking artificial bait. Not sure what they are called. But quality seems to be better than when using wax worms. Depth is 10 to 12 feet. Slow rise and fall presentation with pause near bottom


----------



## Govbarney

moke11 said:


> We have been catching some nice crappies on white cricket looking artificial bait. Not sure what they are called. But quality seems to be better than when using wax worms. Depth is 10 to 12 feet. Slow rise and fall presentation with pause near bottom



Awsome tip, I tried using some different gulp products and caught zilch. Ever try real crickets? I'm thinking about giving them a shot next time out.


----------



## Mylife614

Anyone get out last evening? I was hoping Id get wrapped up in time this afternoon but not looking that way. Maybe tomorrow eve. If any is out today post how things are holding up


----------



## OldSoldier

Saw 2 people out on ice around 2PM today at Alum.


----------



## Mylife614

Thanks slaub, I hope the few hrs each night of below 32 is enough to keep things solid might check out galena tomorrow an will Likly fish throughout weeknd alum or take trip elsewhere one day. Let me know if anyone wants to hit the ice together


----------



## OldSoldier

Was back at Galena around 4 yesterday. Noone on ice. Tried a couple of other places. Ice just not safe. Looking at docks this afternoon. Fishing not too bad but Catching could be a lot better!


----------



## Mylife614

Swung through cabelas this eve on way to meet up with a lady friend, priorities first obviously haha. 

But peaked in the Bargain cave as I'm trying to get good deal on rubber boots. 

But I seen this Marcum unit for $287 orig $349. I don't know much about em and my Lowrance makes due for now. But box looked unopened and you can always ask if there is any wiggle room on the price pt an work it down. (Won't let me post pic for some reason) but Marcum Vx 1 Pro

Thought I'd pass along to you local alum ice guys if anyone is in the market, prob won't last long in there. 

I'll be in the am, shoot me a pm if anyone else will be


----------



## Texican

Any body been fishing the docks I got skunked last time I went


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Drove around Alum this afternoon. Saw one guy in a shanty not too far from the galena ramp and 3 guys fishing the docks at the marina. Don't know if anyone was doing any good or not. Also saw a guy walking around on the ice at the marina ramp messing with some ice boats.


----------



## Mylife614

Anyone fish Cheshire cove this yr had any luck? If my meeting ends early tomorrow afternoon I'll be on the ice for last 2 hrs of light. Drove across cheshire this afternoon an looked like a few holes drilled in middle of the cove an shanty drag marks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mylife,tuesday there was a shanty in the middle of the cove. Before the warm up i seen guys just 60/70 yrds from were the water was still open north of the bridge,out infront of the coves mouth.


----------



## Mylife614

Right on that's where the holes an shanty drag marks were today. I might give it a shot to fish somewhere else, anyone had anyuck in or around that cove shoot me a pm. 

Hope to try a few different spots this weekend as well If anyone else will be out let me know. 

There is still decent bit of open water by the bridge and north Musta been 100+ geese packed in there like an old high school hot tub party .


----------



## fishslim

All I know is those guys last week that were by cheshire bridge were certainly putting themselves at risk next day where they were was wide open. That is the most dangerous spot on the lake. Be smart no fish worth risking your life.


----------



## Mylife614

Fish slim I agree man.


----------



## dre

So when you say cove, are you talking about people fishing back in the cove to the left of the Cheshire ramp that extends back to Africa road? Or were people out from that, more out from the rocks off of Cheshire rd? I can see why being out from the rocks off Cheshire rd as it crosses the lake would be unsafe, but is the actual cove to the left of the Cheshire ramp unsafe?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

dre said:


> So when you say cove, are you talking about people fishing back in the cove to the left of the Cheshire ramp that extends back to Africa road? Or were people out from that, more out from the rocks off of Cheshire rd? I can see why being out from the rocks off Cheshire rd as it crosses the lake would be unsafe, but is the actual cove to the left of the Cheshire ramp unsafe?


The shanty was literly in middle of that cove(inside cove) the guys from cple weeks ago were on main lake west of cove north of bridge.

When i seen em out i thought they were crazy!


----------



## Fishin Finatic

The areas near the bridges are never safe. There is always a current through them. For me the only safe ice is when it's thick enough to reach the bottom. Of course it's not very good fishing then.


----------



## Snyd

I normally love Ice fishing but haven't had a chance to get out with the sickies hitting the family. I can say a of right now the sickies are going and I am ready to do some fishing.


----------



## Mylife614

Wanted to post this with snow coming!! Fish alum this eve west side after stopping at the market for Minnie's driving across cheshire bridge I noticed the channel of open water under bridge is sizable! Looked to extend North few hundred yds, an thinner Lookin ice even more north almost to ramp... I know "Alum" guys know of this danger but with potential snow covering up the thin stuff an any skim that might more by bridge, wanted anyone viewing thread to know. 

I know some guys were fishing this area the other week, if this post can potentially save a breakthrough ...

Be safe I'll be back out in the am, see a guy "attempting" to catch fish in a Blaze Orange north face gore tex jacket give me a holler.


----------



## Mylife614

Anyone do any good on the ice today? I fished am multiple coves , ran a few errands, then hit dog park area in the evening.... Nothing to show for it. Guessing this front had em tight lipped


----------



## smith07

fished from 2 until dark Saturday near Howard Rd. Drilled holes, marked fish, couldn't get any takers.


----------



## fishintechnician

Same here fished multiple areas and got he skunk! Oh well alum has been though this year time to head for some new water.


----------



## AnglinAddict

Hit one of the coves this afternoon till sundown. Got the skunk. Ice was looking good though.


----------



## OldSoldier

Plenty of fish but no takers. Looked like 6 to 8 inches of ice with some slush on top.


----------



## "chillin"

I saw a guy fishing alum yesterday. Looked like he was slayin gills.


----------



## Mylife614

Anyone ever fished any of the several ponds around alum on the ice? I haven't ever, but always thought about givin em a shot. Last outing w/ a skunk has me wanted to try some pond fishing (as long as they aren't spring fed). 2 ponds I could fish are an he away on a prop I have permission to hunt. Jumpin around my local network to see what I can find here locally... But have always had these few alum ponds In my head. Might just haveta give it a try, an get on a cove if nothing else...

Anyone have success past few days?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mylife614 said:


> Anyone ever fished any of the several ponds around alum on the ice? I haven't ever, but always thought about givin em a shot. Last outing w/ a skunk has me wanted to try some pond fishing (as long as they aren't spring fed). 2 ponds I could fish are an he away on a prop I have permission to hunt. Jumpin around my local network to see what I can find here locally... But have always had these few alum ponds In my head. Might just haveta give it a try, an get on a cove if nothing else...
> 
> Anyone have success past few days?


All ive ever hit from the ponds are dink gills.and that wasnt on the ice. But imagone there good for bites if nothing else. Considered delaware? Or any other lakes up that way? Buckeyes only 40 minutes from alum?


----------



## Mylife614

Yea I've hit em in the summer an caught some small bass and Gil's, always hard to fish em with the bank cover. I haven't heard any solid reports from Del. but Id love to get to buckeye or indian if I can make a day out of it. I do have couple alum spots I haven't given a shot yet so shall we what i get into. I did have a response on a local private pond I might hight tom eve


----------



## fishslim

January was a incredible month of crappie fishing. Big black slabs were eating if you figured out what and how they wanted bait. A buddy his 14 year old son and myself had several days of limits. With many 12 and 13" slabs with some larger sprinkled in. Biggest at 141/2" and heavy. In all the crappies caught only 1 small saugeye. The last week since major front it has slowed way down and the fish marks are scattered big time. Mid February plenty of ice in most places time for the eye hunt to begin. I got Josh to load a couple pics of the crappies we are catching they are in my gallery but I still cannot get to them to load them in a post. All the years on this site loaded and posted tons of pictures but now I give up just do not get it.


----------



## SlabSlayR

I'm at Alum right now and things have been slow all day. I'm gonna stick it out for about another hour then I'm headed home.


----------



## Mylife614

Fished a new spot this afternoon into the eve... Nothing didn't mark much. Packed up and hit a local pond buddy got me on and caught afew small bass. Back out in the am....


----------



## Mylife614

Fished a few early am and again in the eve... Fish were a lot more active, caught good bit of smaller crappie and a handful of 10+" and a few other fish ...21-28'..Only kept a few enough to enjoy with a cold beer As a quick snack for lunch an a kicker with dinner, small pimple with minnow or waxie , an a ratso caught equal + several on tipups. Great day to be out, ice has a layer water on top but good thing is all snow is melted. Hopefully get back out one eve this week...

Cheers


----------



## fishslim

Man sorry to hear that did not work out yesterday I did not get out. Did hit galena for couple hours late afternoon. Nobody but myself and neighbor there. landed 17 crappies and 3 gills left with 9 crappies 10 to 12" all on jig and plastics. saw quite a few marks tonight I know yesterday it was very sparse I heard out there. On another note quick rant guys it is great to be able to get out on our lakes and ice fish but please take the time to clean up your messes I took out a large amount of trash left on ice tonight. sunflower seeds alright but hand warmers wrappers wax worm containers not to mention the piles of cig. butts from smokers. come on man it is littering on the ice the same if on shore. Rant over Great few hours on ice highest marks I have seen all winter 21 foot of water and coming in as high as 10 foot down. Lost my biggest crappies of the ice season about 3 foot below hole it was a huge black crappie dinner plate size and very heavy.


----------



## Mylife614

Slim, i thought about hitting galena as my drive back this am seen one guy walking out. I was getting high marks as well to the point when I zoomed out my sonar I was shocked reels up an landed one from 14'. I talked to a few others yesterday with no luck, still great to get out an today made up for it.... I feel ya on the rant, didn't pick up anything on the ice but I did on my walk back to the ride, likely came from the state dumpster that was overflowing with what looked like someone's spring cleaning kickstart. 

Hopefully couple more weeks of ice and I will be ready for some ice out Eye trolling on the boat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ok anybody ever venture to otherside of africa road? Lots of timber to fish.


----------



## moke11

Last two days, they have been releasing water. What impact will this have on the ice and fishing?


----------



## Snyd

Bobby - I fished it a few years back and did really good on the crappie - I haven't had a chance to get back up to Alum and Ice fish since.


----------



## Snyd

Troy - Nice going on the Slabs - I hope you left me a few.


----------



## "chillin"

Been at the galena launch area drilling holes for two hours. 20+ holes from 5 fow to 35 fow and no fish. No marks either. Somebody throw me a frieken bone here lol.


----------



## "chillin"

Anyone?.....just saw a tumbleweed float by...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

[quote="chillin";1959954]Anyone?.....just saw a tumbleweed float by...[/quote]

Here ya go,last hour of light,go try timber on other side of africa an report back to me...

Thanks joe! Id check it out,but im a sissy. I need a guenie pig! Derek? Freddy? Lmao...


----------



## ski

Is the spillway still locked up? The scioto is flowing over 2000cfs.


----------



## moke11

Spillway is open. Water just below sidewalk


----------



## "chillin"

Saugeyefisher said:


> Here ya go,last hour of light,go try timber on other side of africa an report back to me...
> 
> Thanks joe! Id check it out,but im a sissy. I need a guenie pig! Derek? Freddy? Lmao...


Funny you should say that that's exactly where I went three small blue gills


----------



## Saugeyefisher

[quote="chillin";1960009]Funny you should say that that's exactly where I went three small blue gills[/quote]

Nice! Skunk beater,right! 
How the ice on that side?


----------



## "chillin"

Surprisingly it wasnt as thick as the main lake. Maybe 6 or 7 inches where over around galena was closer to 10 or 12.
The ice was doing a lot of really loud cracking this afternoon. Freaky


----------



## fishslim

Chillin cheshire and galena bays have been very productive at times today they bit slowly but in spurts. Many marks on electronics both bait and fish. Fish were showing very high this aftrrnoon alot of gills showed up when sun came out. Typically we have been catching consistently 6 inches to 2 foot off bottom.


----------



## "chillin"

Thanks for the reply.
I drilled til my arm felt like it was gunna fall off today. I just couldnt find em. I will give it another shot though.


----------



## Mylife614

Hit it for the last hr this eve. lots of marks like slim said, had a lot of lookers rising off the bottom, missed 2 hits. Only drilled 1 set of holes good to get out. I'll be back this week


----------



## "chillin"

Decided to go back and try a different area today and it paid off. I fished in depths from 25 fow to 5 fow and finally found a school. Green glow jig with a waxworm took most fish with a few caught on minnows and trigger x soft plastics. I brought home 18 fish with 4 over 12 inches,2 fish Ohio's. Good bite in the morning and again late afternoon.


----------



## fishintechnician

Anyone fishing tomorrow? Pm me if you wanna meet up


----------



## Saugeyefisher

[quote="chillin";1960473]Decided to go back and try a different area today and it paid off. I fished in depths from 25 fow to 5 fow and finally found a school. Green glow jig with a waxworm took most fish with a few caught on minnows and trigger x soft plastics. I brought home 18 fish with 4 over 12 inches,2 fish Ohio's. Good bite in the morning and again late afternoon.[/quote]

Dang! Good trip!


----------



## "chillin"

fishintechnician said:


> Anyone fishing tomorrow? Pm me if you wanna meet up


Hey was that you I talked to at clearfork the other day?


----------



## "chillin"

A little bit of fish porn


----------



## fishintechnician

I was in the blue shappell. We're you the one that walked 5 miles? Lol


----------



## "chillin"

Yeah that was me. I was on the hunt lol.


----------



## Mylife614

Chillin great pics man! Hopefully will be able to get out in the afternoon


----------



## fishslim

Was you in a black shanty today?My buddy kept 16 pigs today midday bite before front was ticket.


----------



## "chillin"

Yep black shanty.


----------



## fishslim

I saw you all tucked away nice and cozy good job


----------



## fishintechnician

[quote="chillin";1960547]Yeah that was me. I was on the hunt lol.[/quote]

Dang I would of talked to you earlier if I knew it was you.


----------



## jray

fishslim said:


> Was you in a black shanty today?My buddy kept 16 pigs today midday bite before front was ticket.



Ya cause the morning bite sucked for me. I had a fish under my jig for 5 minutes tried dead stick wiggles and jiggles and moved him up 3 ft and he wouldnt commit! Oh well back out this a m


----------



## AnglinAddict

The bite was still going last night. Got 8 between 8-12. They were up high about 9 cranks from the bottom.


----------



## "chillin"

Its weird how fish will bite in one spot and not at another. Things got slow for me around mid day, I couldn't get them to bite anything. I tried the fast jiggle,the slow jiggle, keep away, nothing. Got up and walked about 100 yds to a deeper area and drilled a hole,dropped in the vex and there were a couple marks so I dropped down on them, hit to shorts real quick and then hooked into something HEAVY. Got it right up to where I seen the swivel and that sucker popped off. I know it was bigger than the 13's I caught.


----------



## fishintechnician

Blanked at alum today fished from 11 to 530. Marked a few but nothing! Oh well back at it soon.


----------



## Mylife614

Hit Alum this eve..... Fished for 30 min, wind was brutal... I Froze... & left. I do love to fish, but I enjoy having my fingers and toes as well lol. Marked a few lookers that's all


----------



## AnglinAddict

I hear ya about keeping your fingers and toes. When I fished the other night I was nice and cozy in my shanty, but failed to notice my gloves fell off my bucket onto the ice and got soaked. Had to tear down and carry everything out with no gloves. I almost couldnt get my key in the ignition to start my jeep. I was actually nervous for a minute. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Mylife614

Ugh man I feel Ya. Once the heat hits em it's like a 1000 needles . 
Looks like this weekend will be frigid, good for the ice at least


----------



## Govbarney

Fished a few different spots at Alum yesterday: 
Started off at the Marina off of Hollenbeck rd, caught only one crappie. 
Then I went to the main lake off the area near the sailing club, I dont own a shelter, and frankly with the wind it was just too damn cold out on the main lake so I only stayed there 15min, just long enough to drill a hole and realize I made a mistake.
Finally I went to New Gallina, didnt stay long there either , I did mark allot of fish , and saw a ton of stacked up blue gill on my aqua view, but I couldnt get anything to bite (the wind was moving my rod tip, which in turn moved my jig to much). 

Up until this point I have always used 2-4lb fluorocarbon on my ice rods. I learned yesterday that when the temp gets down around zero that stuff doesnt work nearly as well, it was very stiff, and formed allot of ice.


----------



## fishintechnician

Barney I have experimented with a lot of lo e and diameters, when its is that cold all I have tried build ice. I'm using fireline ice with a Fluor leader now and not sure if I like it. The leader is fine but the main line der builds ice. But there isn't nearly the twist in it like the mono. I guess it's a trade off.


----------



## Govbarney

fishintechnician said:


> Barney I have experimented with a lot of lo e and diameters, when its is that cold all I have tried build ice. I'm using fireline ice with a Fluor leader now and not sure if I like it. The leader is fine but the main line der builds ice. But there isn't nearly the twist in it like the mono. I guess it's a trade off.


I was having issues getting my 1/32 oz tungsten jigs to sink, the line was so stiff it would not un-curl when it came off the spool, and once the ice formed the line was preventing the jig from sinking. 

I have some 6lb mono specifically made for ice fishing , I might give that a try.

Honestly though as long as the temps stay above 10 I think that flourcarbon is still the best for ice fishing.


----------



## Mylife614

Gonna attempt to get out this eve if I can get a few things wrapped up.
Haven't been out since that last cold snap, what's everyone been drilling through? 

I might need to take some preworkout get a pump, last week when I was out it was getting tiring after a handful of holes with the 8" auger, I need to pick up an extra, smaller auger next yr lol. 

If I make it, I'll post how I do or what i Mark.


----------



## fishintechnician

Berkley makes a fluro especially for ice, and the fireline I have is especially for ice. They freeze and get stuff but never had problem getting tungsten to sink.


----------



## german shorthair

Has anyone being fishing around 36/37 area. The only place people talk about is galena. If so do you access it from the pull off west of the bridge. I'm looking for crappies,buckeye lake has been really poor for me this year.


----------



## fishintechnician

I wouldn't suggest fishing close to the bridge it has decent current other than that you should be fine just becarefull the shale walls could hold heat and make ice weaker.


----------



## reyangelo

I was out at Galena Alum on 02/16 ~1200-1430ET and 02/17 ~1000-1230ET. It was my first time ice fishing and only went because I saw folks there on 02/15; saw and spoke to couple OGF'rs which were filming. One of them had previously helped with Fishing Net and Kayak questions. Gained some knowledge and advice which I appreciate. I picked at holes already there, it was cold both days but good. On 02/16 had no takers - not even a hit. On 02/17 had a couple hits but reacted too slow to set hook - they stole my bait; I was using UltraLight rods but regular length so kept missing opportunity. Anyways, I think on 02/16 out of 7 people there only one guy (red shanty) was catching fish (crappie, bluegill). On 02/17 there was no one out except me (guess everyone had to work or went somewhere else). Will be trying again on Sunday/Monday with time/weather permitting. Hoping to at least get one ice rig setup by then, but most places I've gone to are sold out or have the cheap ones nobody wants 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

reyangelo said:


> Hoping to at least get one ice rig setup by then, but most places I've gone to are sold out or have the cheap ones nobody wants
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't know if you've checked Gander Mtn yet but I was browsing around the one on Hilliard-Rome rd on Sunday and they had some ice rods. Not sure what brand. I've also seen some at Fishermans Warehouse.


----------



## Govbarney

reyangelo said:


> I was out at Galena Alum on 02/16 ~1200-1430ET and 02/17 ~1000-1230ET. It was my first time ice fishing and only went because I saw folks there on 02/15; saw and spoke to couple OGF'rs which were filming. One of them had previously helped with Fishing Net and Kayak questions. Gained some knowledge and advice which I appreciate. I picked at holes already there, it was cold both days but good. On 02/16 had no takers - not even a hit. On 02/17 had a couple hits but reacted too slow to set hook - they stole my bait; I was using UltraLight rods but regular length so kept missing opportunity. Anyways, I think on 02/16 out of 7 people there only one guy (red shanty) was catching fish (crappie, bluegill). On 02/17 there was no one out except me (guess everyone had to work or went somewhere else). Will be trying again on Sunday/Monday with time/weather permitting. Hoping to at least get one ice rig setup by then, but most places I've gone to are sold out or have the cheap ones nobody wants
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Rey, I'm pretty sure I'm the guy who was fishing next to you on the 16th who gave you my wax worms when I was done. Anyway if you go to the cheshire market up the street from Galina they have ice fishing rod and reel set ups with line already on them, that come with a free jig for $9.99. Those combos work good for panfish.


----------



## reyangelo

Govbarney said:


> Hey Rey, I'm pretty sure I'm the guy who was fishing next to you on the 16th who gave you my wax worms when I was done. Anyway if you go to the cheshire market up the street from Galina they have ice fishing rod and reel set ups with line already on them, that come with a free jig for $9.99. Those combos work good for panfish.


Ah...thanks for the tip and waxworms. I actually bought some the next day at Old Dutchman which come in a smaller container, found it easier to keep these from freezing by placing on one of my outside coat pockets - didn't want to place inside too much insulation as they might cook. I will search around this week and if no luck will stop there to get one; or may order one on amazon since I rather invest on something which I will be using on future ice fishing attempts. Think there may be only a couple weeks left before the thaw 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcotsmallie

reyangelo said:


> I was out at Galena Alum on 02/16 ~1200-1430ET and 02/17 ~1000-1230ET. It was my first time ice fishing and only went because I saw folks there on 02/15; saw and spoke to couple OGF'rs which were filming. One of them had previously helped with Fishing Net and Kayak questions. Gained some knowledge and advice which I appreciate. I picked at holes already there, it was cold both days but good. On 02/16 had no takers - not even a hit. On 02/17 had a couple hits but reacted too slow to set hook - they stole my bait; I was using UltraLight rods but regular length so kept missing opportunity. Anyways, I think on 02/16 out of 7 people there only one guy (red shanty) was catching fish (crappie, bluegill). On 02/17 there was no one out except me (guess everyone had to work or went somewhere else). Will be trying again on Sunday/Monday with time/weather permitting. Hoping to at least get one ice rig setup by then, but most places I've gone to are sold out or have the cheap ones nobody wants
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I haven't been to Gander but Fishermans Warehouse has a good selection of ice equipment and well priced. Panfish rod for like 8 bucks and several spinning reel combos.


----------



## AnglinAddict

I second the Chesire Market ice rig suggestion. 

I did ok at Galena last night. Found em up high again. Had to pick through the numerous 8 7/8's, but managed some keepers. One was a nice 12" slab.


----------



## onwisc

AnglinAddict---how deep was your ice there at Galena?


----------



## "chillin"

Out here at alum now. Been kind of slow on bigger fish but I have steadily been catching smaller fish. Only two fishcicles.


----------



## bjp

I'm up for joining you. Where are u out at?


----------



## "chillin"

Well if I tell you I gotta tell eeeeeverybody else. Lol


----------



## percidaeben

So while y'all are out there thought you guys could make some of these. Heck id buy the glow stcjs


----------



## fishslim

Those would be great out there on a dark night with people driving by on Africa road. lol man it has been brutal cold out there with the wind I was hoping to be out last couple days but parents been having rough time been to busy taking care of them. Hope to get out Friday shanty is back in tact after the wind destroyed it Saturday.


----------



## jray

Only managed 2 keepers caught a whole bunch of shorts. Kept marking fish and no takers so I went to a small pimple with a 3 inch dropper to a minnow head. Holy crap I've never seen lookers turn into violent strikers like that. They were anywhere from the bottom in 15 ft to 3 foot below the ice. Couldn't believe it 2 or 3 came out of the whole on the hook set.


----------



## AnglinAddict

Onwisc - the ice is thick. I didn't measure it but it took so long to drill my second hole that I caught 2 fish in the first while drilling. 

Slim - the pink shanty looks awesome. The shrink wrap was one heck of an idea!


----------



## craig

Hittn alum today only hit it once so far this year. been doing good on eyes on Indian and buckeye hit new galena the other night. saw u drive by and beep Troy hittn coves by dog park. It'll be nice if temps get to what they say. Holes wont freeze over. done good there in past. I'll post if we hit anything


----------



## Big Joshy

Man i wish I was not laying here sick I was hoping to go give those lock jaw crappie a run. I actually like fising for them when they act like that. My best go too move in the past in clear water there has been to show them the bait then take it away and reel it up pretty fast. The clearer the water the farther and faster you can move the bait before they react and start to chase. My mistake for a long time was to only move the bait a foot or two up and if the fish did not react I would drop it back down. Sometimes it will be 5 ft away and im just steady reeling up and they will zoom up and crush it.


----------



## E_McC24

What would your guys plans of action consist of if you don't have electronics to mark fish? I've yet to pull anything through the ice this year


----------



## craig

I've ice fished for around 7 years pretty hard when weather permits and don't have electronics. my brother uses a marker and can see jigs and see when fish are around. I've used a aqua view in Michigan on Cadillac lake thanks to lovn life. it was sweet to see what's around u. but still haven't bought one. plan too. but if u don't have elecs make plenty of holes and hole hop and have faith. I've caught plenty of fish thru ice without elec. but have missed alot cause not expecting a hit and don't get a good hook set. there nice too have but u do t have to have them to catch fish. I use tip UPS too to increase chances of catchn them. gettn ready to head out and hopefully its a productive day


----------



## fishslim

My buddy John is the shanty maker. Lol he had to rebuild it after wind adventure thrn decided to tighten it up some with the shrink wrap. Was warm an cozy in it yesterday.


----------



## craig

Its nice out here today. took forever to get all the holes drilled. on west side of lake 13 inches every hole I drilled. With 8 in auger and blades that aren't the best realy makes me want a power auger. about 7 inches of snow and still coming down should be a good afternoon \ eve


----------



## craig

Its nice out here today. took forever to get all the holes drilled. on west side of lake 13 inches every hole I drilled. With 8 in auger and blades that aren't the best realy makes me want a power auger. about 7 inches of snow and still coming down should be a good afternoon \ eve


----------



## Mylife614

Good luck, I could t make it out today. Hopefully will Be out in the am.... Trying to decide where I'll be heading... Anyone else gonna be out


----------



## craig

Heading home missed one fishn. Alum wasn't cooperating real well


----------



## fishslim

Was able after all the snow cleaning up to get out with a young man for awhile his first ice trip. It was very slow but Clayton did manage a really nice crappie.


----------



## AnglinAddict

E_McC24 said:


> What would your guys plans of action consist of if you don't have electronics to mark fish? I've yet to pull anything through the ice this year


Heres a few suggestions. Without electronics it's kinda hard to venture out on your own so I stick to thecommunity spots. First thing I do is drop my baits all the way to the bottom then count how many reels it takes to get to the top. Now I have an idea of depth. Then I'll start fishing 1 pole 1 reel an the other 3 reels off the bottom. I'll keep reeling higher by 1 crank keeping both rods at different depths till I find the depth they're holding. Once I find the depth I can stay on it because I know how many cranks from the bottom it is.


----------



## SlabSlayR

I'm on Alum now fishing with Fishslim. ..... now if he was just here for good luck! Lol


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

Last two days have been good crappie fishing. Caught ~50 and a few gills. Kept a handful to eat and let the biggest one go. Have to find them then follow them. Most of my fish came at 25' but the quality ones were caught in 18' near drop off.


----------



## Mylife614

Just loaded up the car. Headin out here in a few. Not sure where abouts all end up Prob one of the coves with easy access.


----------



## reyangelo

Very impressive Caveman. I'm up here which will be my 3rd time ever ice fishing, got minnows and waxworms - I'm just hoping to catch a few. So far, 15 minutes in and fish took my bait. They are quick 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR

Good luck to those on Alum! I was out from 8am till 1:30 pm today and nothing! We were marking them all day just couldn't figure out the right combination to make them strike!


----------



## reyangelo

SlabSlayR said:


> Good luck to those on Alum! I was out from 8am till 1:30 pm today and nothing! We were marking them all day just couldn't figure out the right combination to make them strike!


You must've just left if you were at Galena. I am just leaving now but got here at 2pm. I don't have a fish finder yet but was getting some quick hits on my regular rig (UltraLight with a bobber) - nothing i was able to catch in time to set hook. Was getting hits on crappie minnows; 4 times they took my bait. They are quick. My ice rig was not hitting anything, wish they would have hit it like my regular rig. Met a fellow named Dave out there, he caught an 8inch crappie just as i was leaving - awesome and no fish finder. Will try another spot probably Tuesday - if anyone doesn't mind me tagging along next Sunday (or this Tuesday) let me know via PM. Goodluck out there

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Fished Cheshire cove... Nothing landed, marked a lot of fish and lookers off the bottom... Threw several combinations at em. Jiggin stick and a dead stick.... Trip wasnt a complete bust i was able to test my first jimmy rigged shanty attempt lol. It's not letting me upload pics from my phone. But it kept me out of the wind an fairly warm.... Was a product of a snow filled Saturday, scrap wood an a 6pk of cold ones


----------



## SlabSlayR

reyangelo said:


> You must've just left if you were at Galena. I am just leaving now but got here at 2pm. I don't have a fish finder yet but was getting some quick hits on my regular rig (UltraLight with a bobber) - nothing i was able to catch in time to set hook. Was getting hits on crappie minnows; 4 times they took my bait. They are quick. My ice rig was not hitting anything, wish they would have hit it like my regular rig. Met a fellow named Dave out there, he caught an 8inch crappie just as i was leaving - awesome and no fish finder. Will try another spot probably Tuesday - if anyone doesn't mind me tagging along next Sunday (or this Tuesday) let me know via PM. Goodluck out there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah I was fishing Galena cove. I'm not the only one to get skunked today. I've talked to a few others that went out today on Buckeye and Indian and they have said the same thing. Marking fish just no takers!


----------



## Govbarney

Anyone been out on the main lake?


----------



## Mylife614

wasn't able to imbed pic into my post via iPhone, several times now it won't allow. Any who here is a URl link to instagram pic I posted. 

http://instagram.com/p/zbJlbyMZ7k/

Any of you social media folks feel free to follow lol. 

If you see it out give a holler

All scrap wood, base is a wood pallet upside down with center support removed, 2x2 as runners, 2x2 framed walls with thin ply wood, hinged to collapse for transport. Lateral supports are 2x2's... Old medium duty tarp cut as the roof. Not very heavy was able to transport on jeeps cargo rack w/ straps. And surprisingly pulled alright in snow. Parkin lot was easy pull. I don't know if it's hold up to 30 mph winds but stiff breeze it should be fine.

Total cost under $20 in the hinges an a few extra 2x2. 
Fun quick build for last cold snap of season, will tear down an build nicer one next season or jus get me a pull over 

Good luck this week, hope to explore some new spots and maybe near shore main lake areas this week. 

Cheers


----------



## OldSoldier

Nice build!


----------



## fishintechnician

Looks good chad, may consider putting some thin Mylar/plastic strips on the runners will help pull a little better on the snow. Pretty sweet tho


----------



## Mylife614

Thanks we'll see how she hold up. I thought about the plastic, but will leave as is for now.


----------



## icebreaker

Looks cozy. Word of advice,make sure name and address are on it or you risk a ticket.


----------



## Mylife614

Icebreaker thanks for the heads up. If I read the code correctly I am able to use my unique customer ID number that is assigned to me through the ODNR purchasing account/online which has all my necessary personal information for a ranger/ODNR to reference as my shanty.... I have it painted on the back outer wall. I also have my cell digits in permanent marker. 

Correct me if I am wrong please in using the ID #... I just don't want my address on the shack as a "hey this guys not home" ad.


----------



## fishslim

Well here is my end of ice rant. To the yahoo or yahoo's who have been using my buddies shanty the large pink one at Galena. It is private property and unless you have been told you can use it please do not anymore. As usual a few take advantage of things without care of property. My buddies went out today and found it full of trash and old fish line with burn marks in it from something as well as cigarette butts in it. NO SMOKING IN IT HAS BEEN RULE FROM DAY ONE. We have not cared if ones have used it this ice season and have been glad to have ones with young ones use it. But it is not a garbage dump I cleaned a huge bag out of it last week. So as now unless you been told to use it please stay out. Hoping the idiots who have trashed it are on here to read this but then again I hope they are not because OGF does not need them if they are. Rant over Mylife614 sounds like you have it covered we were told name and number when we put it out there ranger was there the day they built it.


----------



## Mylife614

Fishslim sorry to hear that man. Gets under my skin how people treat others property these days... I haven't hit galena lately but drive by daily I'll keep an eye out. I appreciate the verification as well.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fishslim, I'm sorry to hear about that it's a shame but some people nowadays don't have respect for other people's property


----------



## icebreaker

Mylife614, gotta thank you for the heads up on what info is needed on the shanty. I think maybe I was going old school.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Fishslim, I set up my shanty next to yours on Sunday morning and everything looked good then. I even peeked inside your shanty to check out the handy work and as of Sunday it was clean inside of it. People have no respect for others property anymore!


----------



## fishslim

Yeah getting narrowed down to what's up. It is happening at night guys going in and leaving there crap everywhere. Ranger will be given notice as well as my sheriff buddy will be watching now.lol


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Sorry to hear about this...people can be really frustrating these days. I've never fished on the ice around here but if/when I get the opportunity it would ever even cross my mind to just use someone else's shanty...let alone trash it. People like this would probably also assume it's ok to just borrow someones docked boat. Pretty much the same difference I guess.


----------



## reyangelo

Sorry to hear that fishslim, I did utilize it once on Tuesday of last week (02/17) for 2 hrs mid-day (it was my 2nd time ever Ice Fishing, 02/16 was first time ever). Anyways, cleaned up some sunflower seeds leftover by someone - aside from that left only a swim jig someone left behind/forgot . I did PM you on the sidebar about it and made sure I left it clean. I have not utilized it since for the same reason your posting above; figured someone eventually leave more garbage or damage. Actually met someone you know by the name Dave, I was about to go home and ran into him so decided to fish longer (02/22 Sunday 1700ET). Dave used it and from the looks of it was still clean; I stayed outside since I was already set up anyways. Again, only used it once and informed you plus stayed out of it since I noticed someone was leaving trash at Galena. Yesterday (4th time Ice Fishing) someone left cracker wrappers and empty plastic bottles outside. I carry my bucket and place my trash there; seeing garbage in the area though is getting old quick being my first Ice Fishing experiences (and still haven't pulled a fish). Ok, think I'm done ranting for now 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray

Nice meeting rayangelo the other night I have sat outside that shanty many a time the last couple weeks freezing my booty off because it's not mine. I will use it as a wind block though lol. I always check and have never seen anyone in it. Shame we have to play private eye rather than fishing


----------



## AnglinAddict

Since everyone's talking about the pink shanty violation and trash instead of slabs that must mean u guys aren't catching any. I'm out of town this week so hopefully there'll be some left for me this weekend. &#128541;


----------



## fishslim

Lol I like that Anglin lol please don't violate the pink shanty.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Mylife614 said:


> Icebreaker thanks for the heads up. If I read the code correctly I am able to use my unique customer ID number that is assigned to me through the ODNR purchasing account/online which has all my necessary personal information for a ranger/ODNR to reference as my shanty.... I have it painted on the back outer wall. I also have my cell digits in permanent marker.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong please in using the ID #... I just don't want my address on the shack as a "hey this guys not home" ad.



I like the idea of using the ID number. It'll give law enforcement all the info they need but keep others from knowing where you live and that you've got fishing tackle.


----------



## beaver

We can also now use the ID number instead of our address on traps now too. I like that idea because it doesn't tell a trap thief where to find the rest of them and it also doesn't tell some animal rights nutcase where to harass and vandalize a trappers property.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Yeah, I'm going to switch all my old tags on my traps out with new ones with just the ID number. I use the same tags on my bank lines and trot lines.


----------



## Mylife614

Braved the freeze for last hour and a half w/ a buddy. 1 landed but lots ohhh lookers back out sat am, maybe tomorrow eve if I free up in time 

Cheers


----------



## fishintechnician

Supposed to get between 2-3" of rain tues and wed. If you wanna fish better get it in. This will really mess things up.


----------



## acklac7

fishintechnician said:


> If you wanna fish better get it in. This will really mess things up.


GOOD  :Banane10::Banane33::Banane42::woot:


----------



## fishintechnician

Easy now, some of us enjoy the ice! That being said I am ready to get on the water, water not ice. This year has been good for ice but fishing has been slow at least fompaired to last year. Hopefully it picks up for open water


----------



## acklac7

fishintechnician said:


> Easy now, some of us enjoy the ice!


I know I know, just you ice guys have had a stellar season as far as conditions go. I mean I hit a riffle on the Scioto yesterday from the "bank" and had ice (like thick ice) blocking 50% of the hole. And this wasn't a pool or a slack run, this was a good sized riffle for crying out loud. No Joke I was fishing on a thick Ice shelf that had formed over part of the riffle (I knew the area well, was only like 2 or 3 feet deep). I even tried to crack it; it was solid as a rock. Debated walking the shelf out to where the fast run dropped into some deeper water but figured that probably wasn't the best idea. I've never, ever seen Ice like this before in Ohio.


----------



## JamesT

Have you fished in sub-zero temps this year yet? And it is hard core, hard-core, hardcore, or yes.


----------



## Mylife614

Acklac sounds to me like you were ice fishing Eh lol. Tonight i drilled through easily 14"+ ice I didn't measure


----------



## supercanoe

Is anyone fishing today? I may go this afternoon/evening if anyone wants to meet up. Probably middle or north end. Maybe in Big Run.


----------



## reyangelo

supercanoe said:


> Is anyone fishing today? I may go this afternoon/evening if anyone wants to meet up. Probably middle or north end. Maybe in Big Run.


I will be trying tomorrow mid-day. May head North and will post here if good/bad.


----------



## Mylife614

Might get out mid am/ afternoon. Want to see what this weather looks like


----------



## wallen34

Well this is really my first year hitting the ice so I really haven't caught much. Anyways, me and a buddy hit alum this afternoon from about 1-4 and were pleasantly surprised with our results (after many failed trips). We found them in what I would guess was about 6 feet of water maybe less since we don't have electronics. Most of our bites came very close to our holes and we ended the day with some nice gills mixed with some crappie. All came on jigs tipped with wax worms.


----------



## Mylife614

anyone out today? Thinkin of getting on the ice here before long


----------



## reyangelo

I'm heading to Clearfork in a few in case anyone wants to meet, send me a PM. Just remember I'm still a noob at this 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duck391

Was out yesterday fishing the lake out off of galena. Found gills and cats but couldn't locate any eyes. Drilled about 10 holes and all ice is between 13-15 inches, would of kept searching but my arms were dead from drilling that deep with a 8" auger.


----------



## reyangelo

Caught some Perch up at Clearfork, nothing big but still good time. Currently at Alum by the Dam, in case anyone wants to join. Trying for some Saugeye and Crappie - 18inches of ice :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher

reyangelo said:


> Caught some Perch up at Clearfork, nothing big but still good time. Currently at Alum by the Dam, in case anyone wants to join. Trying for some Saugeye and Crappie - 18inches of ice :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats a lot if ice! Carefull out there


----------



## reyangelo

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thats a lot if ice! Carefull out there


Yeah, trying to be very cautious since there is ~30-40 FOW below me. There are 3 others here, but so far no Saugeye 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mylife614

Just caught the 11 o'clock news... Rain doesn't appear to be as bad as predicted tomorrow, but only time will tell, early wintery mix... But it's followed by a deep freeze next day or so. Hopefully lake doesn't rise too much. Be nice to fish last few times on bluebird mild days, might get biggins active. Said rest of March is predicted to be well below avg temps, shall see. I'll have spud, rope an floatation rest of my trips


----------



## jmk112

Any report on crappies through the ice at Alum? I love crappie fishing the fall at Alum Creek but have never ice fished it?


----------



## Mylife614

I've gotten into some smaller ones past few times but haven't really targeted em. Heard they are on the move not stacked up like Jan. I'm sure some will have better input Than I. Coves produces earlier this winter, if you close giver a go. I'll be back out end of the week/ weekend, skippin the Arnold Classic this year for more ice time lol. Rather be with couple guys on the ice than a building w/ 50k


----------



## reyangelo

I was passing thru the Galena Cove around 6pm and saw someone out there with a Shanty. I think I'm done with Ice fishing this year unless I see below freezing temps continuing. Wonder if/what the person caught.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney

I plan on hitting the ice for one last time this weekend , after that its time to get the boat ready, my hope soft H2O by April fools day.


----------



## Mylife614

If I read the chart right doesn't look like the pool level had risen all that much ? Anyone else take a peek at the levels? I know we have two solid days ahead of singles and teen temps. Hopefully a one last Horrahh off a weekend before the warm temps roll in. 

Safety first !


----------



## Mylife614

Hit Cheshire cove this eve for an hr. Edges were still soft an the top slop layer hadn't completely frozen through yet... But walking off it noticeably firmed up with temp drop. Be back out all weekend. Decent marks suspended , nothing landed ...


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

Glad it's firmed up a bit. Was out there earlier this week (surely you found my tracks) and it was a sloppy mess. So much water and snow it was a bit scary at first, but ice was still plenty thick. Had to move a lot to stay on fish. They were a bit suspended and scattered. Caught 5 crappie biggest 11" and some small gills over the course of an hour. The crappie picked up my jig several feet above the bottom and really slammed it a few times. Most of the smaller fish were tight to bottom and really had to be enticed to bite. Missed a lot of really soft bites because I was waiting for a little better bite and then they just left. Good luck to you this weekend! I'm headed north for one last bout with mother Erie.


----------



## wallen34

I'm thinking about one more ice trip tomorrow to end the year. Anyone else headed out to alum this weekend? I'll be heading to South Carolina for a fishing trip next weekend so I'm hoping the ice will be mostly gone when I get back.


----------



## Mylife614

Caveman I def saw your tracks and footprints. Best of luck on mother Erie !


----------



## Mylife614

Hit galena this eve, got into a few Crappie right at last light. Marks suspended throughout column... Will be in search of eyes this weekend. Gotta make the most out of what appears to be final 2 days till boats get fired up!


----------



## Mylife614

Figured I'd upload a few pics I had from alum ice fishing on my cell as a quick recap, any others post a few pics as a collage, cool to see what others got into as we wait for ice to get off.


----------



## Mylife614

Opps that last one was wishful thinking, she's a Beaut ain't she? Ohh and the girl's a looker too Eh? haha


----------



## Mr. A

I looked for almost 5 minutes before I noticed the 4 wheeler!


----------



## Mylife614

Haha you'll never get that 5 min back..


----------



## kayakmac

That's a nice four wheeler, a little top heavy but I like them that way. Oh, by the way nice ice fishing pics also!


----------



## basser53

Nice BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mylife614

Ya, since we are nit picking the little things: I wish the back end was beefed up a little more like the front, better ride and handling. But looks like a dependable work horse to me..... Alright I'm done haha


----------

